
Why Are Farmers Destroying Food While Grocery Stores Are Empty? - Avshalom
https://washingtonmonthly.com/2020/04/28/why-are-farmers-destroying-food-while-grocery-stores-are-empty/
======
d1str0
All my markets are fully stocked. PNW doesn’t seem to have any shortages.

~~~
TheGoddessInari
Where I am in the PNW, there's hardly any food and 3+ hour lines just to get
in stores to pick over what little is available.

------
duckMuppet
I think it's finally time for the federal govt to nationalize the supply chain
industry.

------
sharemywin
We need to fix competition. Winner take all is horrible for markets.

~~~
toomuchtodo
It’s not about competition per se. It’s about using public policy and economic
incentives to prioritize supply chain resiliency and distributed production
over maximum efficiency.

------
vanniv
Intentionally, to create famine, to aid the move to the new communist-
totalitarian regime.

